# any one using a drum filter as part of their set up?



## not called Bob (9 Aug 2021)

thinking of adding a drum and was wondering who else is currently using them on here

not sure how I made it a sticky


----------



## martin-green (9 Aug 2021)

not called Bob said:


> not sure how I made it a sticky


It does not look like a sticky from here.

I presume you mean drum as in drum filter for your pond? and what exactly do you mean by drum filter? (There are two types. 1) An old drum that is used as a filter.  2) A filter drum that actually rotates.)


----------



## not called Bob (9 Aug 2021)

As in a trommel drum and not a blue barrel


----------



## martin-green (12 Aug 2021)

Sorry, I can not help you with that, I have had a look through the forums, and you do seem to be the first to mention it. If you go ahead, perhaps you could take pictures etc? it may help someone in the future.


----------



## mort (12 Aug 2021)

I'm fairly sure Fred used one on his pond but unfortunately he's no longer with us.

It's a very long thread and there are mention of rotary drum filters but I don't know as to their usefulness or content, for what you are asking. It's a really nice pond to read through though.






						Journal - Freds new pond build
					

My big chagoi.  And some more of the fish  Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



					www.ukaps.org


----------

